

What Facebook and Google Can Learn From Thomas Edison and Alexander Graham Bell - abreckle
http://www.adambreckler.com/what-facebook-and-google-can-learn-from-thomas-edison-and-alexander-graham-bell

======
skwiddor
And what exactly is it, that technology changes social interaction?

